# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Talk about your joys :)

## L

Gpe19Vh.jpg

----------


## L

I started a new job a few weeks ago and I feel I am getting on really well.

----------


## Chantellabella

I did a puppet show and dance today to Proud Mary by Tina Turner. Then we added Jai Ho and Shout to the mix.

My story times are definitely not ordinary.  ::): 


btw.............great thread!

----------


## Member11

The Simpsons is my joy, no matter if it was a bad or good day it always brings me joy  ::):

----------


## L

I am almost finished a crochet project I started about a year ago

----------


## Member11

> I am almost finished a crochet project I started about a year ago



Congrats!  :Celebrate:  Make sure you show it off to us, I like to see it  ::):

----------


## L

> Congrats!  Make sure you show it off to us, I like to see it



okay, hopefully I'll finish on Thursday  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I have a job interview Friday 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> I have a job interview Friday



Ooooo, good luck!  ::D:  What's the job?

----------


## Chantellabella

I have a new grandbaby due in August. My other grandchildren are 15 and 10, so it was time for a newbie

----------


## L

> I have a new grandbaby due in August. My other grandchildren are 15 and 10, so it was time for a newbie



 ::teddy::

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I am almost ready to go back to work, after being off for quite a while due to health problems. I do not have to, but I want. ::): 

Just started growing cat grass. Cannot wait to give it to them, when it is ready ::):

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Gave the cats the grass, and they love it. Have to get more, cause the one is getting protective, he claimed it. They can come by it, but as soon as they start to chew, he swats them away.

----------


## L

What is cat grass??

----------


## UndercoverAngel

> What is cat grass??



It is just regular grass that you grow in a container. They just call it cat grass, cause you are going to give it to your cat, lol. I do not let my cats outside, and to bring grass from outside in, is dangerous.

----------


## L

I received by cert yesterday for completing my Holistic Massage course  ::):

----------


## UndercoverAngel

> I received by cert yesterday for completing my Holistic Massage course



 :Clapping:  Congratulations!

----------


## L

I just made the best home made iced coffee

----------

